# "old" Judo leglocks



## Andrew Green (Jul 12, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7498522135566668612


----------



## profesormental (Jul 13, 2006)

I have several old books from 1905 and 1920's where Judo/Kano Jujitsu legloks are used. The methods for training are really good, and look very much like BJJ tricks. I also have the old catch wrestling manuals and the new materials coming out have very similar philosophies... quite interesting!

Also, there is a book in French that according to a very high ranking BJJ Master is one of the best in terms of techniques... and I had to look... and it is very true! With today's knowledge of sports medicine and sports psychology the knowledge in these books can be put to use and really enhance training methods for combat or sports applications... the people that I've seen that put them to use have really excelled!

My students results where a faster integration of the materials in terms of average time... yet it is too early to say much since we still have not tried out for national competitions... there we will see and talk then!

thanks for the vid!

Sincerely,

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## Jimi (Jul 13, 2006)

That was a great video clip, Thanks for sharing. PEACE


----------



## bignick (Jul 13, 2006)

What's old is new...

A fellow student of judo/jujutsu with me has also studied pretty extensively, submission wrestling and BJJ, and pretty much every leglock he's talked to sensei about, sensei already knows...it's an unfortunate aspect of judo that because some things are not allowed in competition, people stop practicing them...


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 13, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> What's old is new...



Yeah, I got no doubt that if we could see some Pankration matches from the old Greek days we'd see some familliar stuff there, and maybe learn a few things, after all, they did MMA a lot longer then it's been going on in modern times


----------



## MattJ (Jul 14, 2006)

Great stuff, Andrew. Good Find!


----------

